# Need some moss



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Can anyone spare me some moss? I am trying to build a moss wall. Have seen a bunch of people do it on APC. Want to try it out.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

A.J. I think Jason memo has some xmas moss.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm doing some cleanup of a few tanks tomorrow. I'll set aside the moss I find floating.


----------



## Raihana (Dec 7, 2011)

If you haven't already got enough I can give you a good amount of java moss


----------

